

Making of the new Codecademy UI by Pentagram - malcol
http://new.pentagram.com/2014/04/new-work-codecademy/

======
malcol
A startup pays a big established design firm for making their user interface.
That's not a good sign. You could argue, that the work is at least just
"average stuff", and not worth the money, but that's not the point:. Paying a
lot of money for an established design firm feels like buying Armani suits for
the whole team. What were they thinking? That someone who wants to start to
code cares about the fact that Pentagram made the design? Let alone that
Pentagram is maybe one of the greatest Identity and Graphic Design firms out
there, but they did not one great work for screens. Codecademy stands for
Learn Hacking. Do It Yourself. Pentagram stands for New York and Artsy Gallery
People. I have respect for the work of Pentagram, and I really liked
Codecademy, but this made me sad.

